# small workshop ideas



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Miter Saw and...*



















I recently sold the Sears miter saw stand I bought last spring ( I got greedy and thought it would be great $90) but the 4 ft. of floor space just did not work out even with shop vac and stuff under it. Before this in shop #4 I had a portamate and knew about the sliding supports and the open design. But in the large 2 car shop the one I liked best was on an old grill stand with a 1×12 and 2 boxes screwed down the height of the miter saw bed. one on each side. At the end I leveled the planer and had it outfeed onto the tables of the miter saw for a 6 foot outfeed very convenient and the planer always ready to go. This was at the center and door end of the shop so very much out of the way and in good weather I could blow out more dust or more space if needed, also this modular shop had a 4 ft. partition at each center and that's where I had that miter saw. Sounds like I miss that one. Now I recently bought a used Sears miter saw, and after trying it on the workmate decided it needed extensions and had the same loss of space problem. I have had this idea of why not on the router table…..both get limited back and forth use.. so I have moved the fence back on the miter saw, placed a 1×12 on the laminate table. miter saw over the table area. one of the wood extension boxes to the riight..about an 18 inch support. and to the left the shorter a 14 inch box. that leaves about a foot for a block to make any needed support if I have to hold up any longer piece on the left. I saw these box extensions in Shop Notes then Pinterest. and modified my own. The base is 1×12 and the top I made from ship lap pine 5/8 then cut the 2x blocks to make the height. The advantage of this is predrilling some holes and screwing the boxes down anywhere or stop blocks to the top or clamp a block to the top. Bevel the ends of the boxes to not catch any board sliding across helps. I even left a 2 inch gap in the top to screw down the middle or make a removeable stop. So when I need the router table I hope to just unclamp the miter saw, one c clamp, store it, then lift the 1×12 miter saw board and box store it. and roll the miter saw stand as needed and proceed. I did not have to remove the router or fence or switch. Just unplug its power to the miter saw. On day I must learn photobucket to load the new pictures..I would rather cut miter joints.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Miter Saw and...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need photobucket to load pictures.

Just press on the button above,

[ATTACH type="full"]1796846._xfImport[/ATTACH]

Click on [browse…] to browse for your pic on your computer

[ATTACH type="full"]1796920._xfImport[/ATTACH]

Depending on what operating system you have, you'll get a browser window something like this.
Just select your file and either click [open] at the bottom of the browser window or double click on the selected picture file.

[ATTACH type="full"]1796979._xfImport[/ATTACH]

Then click on [Insert this image]. You will see some gobbbledeegoop inserted in your post. To see your picture as others will, you can preview your post by clicking [PREVIEW] or just [Post this comment] down below.
[ATTACH type="full"]1797041._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *Miter Saw and...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photobucket is a huge joke …. that is how most put pictures on T&Js ….*BUT* IF you still think you need one ….try IMGUR a lot easier :<))


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Miter Saw and...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gather theirs a router under there somewhere. Cool idea if you don't use the router as often as the miter saw. Looks like you could change over in 10 minutes at most.

I apologize for cluttering your thread with the photo upload instructions. I should have made that a separate thread and posted a link to it (now that I think about it).

-Paul


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *Miter Saw and...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for following. Yup there is a sears 2 hp router in there. And the main router table top is see able on my home page about the workshop. Its from a sink cut and green with oak edges about 24×24. I bought a router Plate from Eagle Tools, I used to pass their outlet. and its removeable with finger holes. There was a kitchen outlet near me and I could get the sink cut outs at a bargain., so that's also the fence and the Shopsmith outfeed table.  You guessed the idea remove the board quickly and stash it and go rout whatever. I really have been trying to think of a router table under a lift up miter saw. Or just make the router table a Shopsmith accessory, they have one but I am stuck on keeping it on the end of the machine for best ease of use. Someone has one set up like ripping on the saw and I think that limits the router use. But I do like the ease of access to the router table and have a drawer of 1/2 shank bits and too many 1/4 bits. I had some compacting when I had my 12×28 ft shop but most tools were still on castors and accessible, it was nice.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

oldguy2 said:


> *Miter Saw and...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like Mr. Ocelot's tutorial on posting pictures helped out, good job on posting your project.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Shopsmith, Miter Saw and Wood buy*



















My Worshop Number 5 is the one car garage 13 by 21 and space is like everyone …use every inch. I have found a $15 nice deal on scrap from a furniture company that sells strips and I bought the load finally. It took three trips to get it to my home/ driveway. 3 inch wide, 2 inch wide all hardwood and then the too small except for fires pile. So for 3 days I have been with the miter saw cutting lengths and prepping everything and storing. My plan was to cut most to 4 ft. lengths of the good stuff, anything already at 6 ft. keep, cut some at 3 ft and 5 ft. of the 3 inch and 2 inch. and all the fire to small lengths and wrap in duct tape to get under control. So far I have given away four bundles of fire wood to a friend and have 7 in the trail blazer waiting to go…somewhere. There are piles in my basement, stock in the garage and tall standing in the shed I share with the church. 2 barrels have small stock. Now the wood base and boxes for the miter saw worked great for portable stand. I set it right at the garage door, one day on the workmate outdoor, in this picture on the Shopsmith and with my dust hose I have quite a barrel full in my separator. All in all very pleased with my $15 load and thinking of projects, tables and blanket chests and some gifts.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Shopsmith, Miter Saw and Wood buy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that kind of deal!

Looking forward to see what you make of it.

-Paul


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Shopsmith, Miter Saw and Wood buy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that great wood, now get er done LOL :=]
Run that Shopsmith till it's red hot.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Shopsmith, Miter Saw and Wood buy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck of a HAUL!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

oldguy2 said:


> *Shopsmith, Miter Saw and Wood buy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to pass over a deal like that. You have your work cut out for you for sure! All hardwood nice! Like a dream come true!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *Shopsmith, Miter Saw and Wood buy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it comes. One busy week. A big total of over 50 each 4 ft. pieces, 3 ft, and 5 ft pieces all 3 inch wide.
In 2 inch wide most I cut at 3 ft. and counted about 50 some pieces. Anything that was 6 feet already I put into the shed and that was about 25 pieces. Bundles of 2 inch are in the basement and shed maybe 4. In the small strip pile I saved a dozen inch wide for poles of some use all 8 ft. and the rest went into bundles and bundles of firewood. I counted 5 I gave away and just for lack of space and time the trunk of the trail blazer has maybe 8 bundles most 2 ft. Two barrels are full of short cut offs ready for fires, last night was fire number one and it burned bright and hot in the wire burner. See my project of the 5 ft. Bench. I am ready to remake my Adirondack chairs from the pine of 20 years ago and it seems they may end up in hardwood. I already glued strips together for one project and trying to list more when I can. More than I can think of for the dollars…tired of cutting wood believe it or not.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *Shopsmith, Miter Saw and Wood buy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Small workshop layout planning*

Hi. This is a boring title so I am a Man who is in workshop number 5 due to many reasons. This planning method has helped me see the walk space and extra room and should I or should I not change this in all the shops I have had. Accidently I started using this after reading an article on make models of your tool pieces in 3D …oh yeah. but I could make them in scale and the floor to a scale map. So that has been easy Look at the room. Not all rooms are square, mark for doors and outlets and window in your drawing plan. on paper. I now take a manila folder, one workshop a 24 by 28 took 2 folders and it was worth the two. open flat. My scale I use is one inch equals one foot. that's easy to convert your countertop of your bench 3ft by 5ft to 3 inch by 5 inch on to a separate card. back to the folder. draw the main outside shape. mark doors, windows and outlets. now mark off 4 ft. by 4 ft squares inside these help for walk space and general viewing. making tool cards on some color card paper and save in a baggie. and draw to size and label. you will like the color later to see space. mark the front of a tool. you should be able to start putting tools roughly how you have them and look at change or add a bench or tool. my current shop is 13 by 21 basement garage with garage door. that looses one wall for storage also. Look at how will boards go across the router table, what about outfeed on the table saw. Left and right of the miter saw. Can you loose a set of shelves and do better with storage under a bench? did you have too many trash cans and stools? Surprise when you take out some of these things and can play musical tools and what if. I had to move 3 years ago to here and really had to downsize and this planning was an immense help. Best wishes to anyone building or moving their shop.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *Small workshop layout planning*
> 
> Hi. This is a boring title so I am a Man who is in workshop number 5 due to many reasons. This planning method has helped me see the walk space and extra room and should I or should I not change this in all the shops I have had. Accidently I started using this after reading an article on make models of your tool pieces in 3D …oh yeah. but I could make them in scale and the floor to a scale map. So that has been easy Look at the room. Not all rooms are square, mark for doors and outlets and window in your drawing plan. on paper. I now take a manila folder, one workshop a 24 by 28 took 2 folders and it was worth the two. open flat. My scale I use is one inch equals one foot. that's easy to convert your countertop of your bench 3ft by 5ft to 3 inch by 5 inch on to a separate card. back to the folder. draw the main outside shape. mark doors, windows and outlets. now mark off 4 ft. by 4 ft squares inside these help for walk space and general viewing. making tool cards on some color card paper and save in a baggie. and draw to size and label. you will like the color later to see space. mark the front of a tool. you should be able to start putting tools roughly how you have them and look at change or add a bench or tool. my current shop is 13 by 21 basement garage with garage door. that looses one wall for storage also. Look at how will boards go across the router table, what about outfeed on the table saw. Left and right of the miter saw. Can you loose a set of shelves and do better with storage under a bench? did you have too many trash cans and stools? Surprise when you take out some of these things and can play musical tools and what if. I had to move 3 years ago to here and really had to downsize and this planning was an immense help. Best wishes to anyone building or moving their shop.


Moving, reorganizing, and down sizing or adding space is always difficult. My shop as it seems like so many is always in a state of change as I add more tools. Good luck with your shop. It is always a challenge.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Hey What's in your.... SMALL Workshop ?*

Sept. 23,2017 This is a current workshop tour and comments. My home page tells some so here is a picture update..somehow I can't get the pics to change there. This is a one car garage in the basement. Featured is a classic workbench 27 wide by 52 long 1.5 thick hardwood. It has built many projects and only 31 inch high just good for my 5'5" height. Next is the pegboard wall that is 12 feet long.holds most simple hand tools. more hand tools are in the tool chests below. On the benches I have a drink and snack spot. Another bench holds a small drill press, large drill case and scroll saw. Under the small bench I keep most of the portables and on the shelf my drills. On the end wall are shelves for the TV, boxes of dowels, biscuits. 4 crates for sand paper. Also 4 crates of the small scrap from my scrap buy. The last wall has pegboard for hoses, the dust collector pipes, and hand saws. I have a simple clamp rack by the corner of the entry door and the garage door ladder style. For tools you can see the bag of the dust collector next to it is a can separator that connects to the 3" pvc pipe at 36" high. I have 4 outlets there are 3 stands. One for the mitersaw a pink cardboard dust shield moves the dust to the bottom and the hose in the back. Next is the planer and I switch the pvc pipe and hose to use it. Another stand holds the Shopsmith bandsaw with motor. and the jointer and 6inch belt sander are switchable. I have the router table at the end of the Shopsmith and will store it under the unit. So far it has cut well. I recently bought a skill table saw for $50 and like having that second table saw. At some point if I need to sell it I think I can get the 50 or a bit more for it, the miter grooves have no tabs so I may make a sled for it. The Shopsmith is doing well and I have had it over 20 years. I have one tool chest just for accessories and I keep less on the shelf. I like bringing in someone to show its features. For the width of this shop 13 feet when I have to angle it or turn it for a long rip cut there is still plenty of room. Today with the door open I have an 8×8 canopy to sand or enjoy the outdoors. Most of the projects I have posted have been built in this shop. On the workbench is a small side table in maple from a scrap buy this spring. On the wall is a airplane picture my father painted above my fan airfilter.





























































!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*HELP !! Look ahead to my next workshop*

Soo in blogs we get to tell our story. Mine is about moving since my wife is a Presbyterian Minister. Now at 65 we are looking ahead to a home in Arizona. And this will be my Workshop Number 6. So in a recap I have been in homes with 2 basement shops, that's when I bought the Shopsmith. A third home with my first garage, later took that down to get my best shop, Half of a 24 by 28 Modular Shed..so I had a 12 by 28 shop open to the other half for my use. With fans, wood stove, white walls and up on a quiet hill top and no neighbors to bother or bother me. Currently I am in the one car garage ( thats the pictures you see ) yes there were some tears leaving the large deluxe shop I created !!!!. Now here is the cry for HELP. in a few years. No one should go to this lightly, I move to photo number 3. a 20 by 24 garage in Arizona with a 5 by 5 storage room at the end. Now I am looking for anyone who has similar shops to send me their pics or thoughts. Here's some parameters….the cars will go in at night, so no tools all over the floor space, I have to roll them along the wall. most are on casters now. The shelf you see can stay or go. The available wall space is 8 feet high 19 feet long and 24 in deep when the cars would be in. Cars will be a Prius and a Jetta. The opposite wall will be storage cabinets for the home, you see the home is built on a slab so any storage is in closets or the garage. Fans…I got fans. There is a side door to the garage for access to the outside and a door to the interior of the home. Heat…no need for wood stove now. If you don't have an idea of Temps in Arizona, I just was there at Thanksgiving and it was 66 at mid day and I was wearing shorts and sport shirts for the 2 weeks I was there. Not the usual PA climate I am used to but I will adjust. I think finishes on projects will dry faster with fans there. i don't get to move the lumber I have acquired, unless I can make it into furniture. If you would go to my last blog or home page to see any tools I have been downsizing over the last years for this. Like any dream shop…dreams can come true. I get to have this and a son and grandson 3 doors down to come in more often. All in all nothing to whine about. [email protected]


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *HELP !! Look ahead to my next workshop*
> 
> Soo in blogs we get to tell our story. Mine is about moving since my wife is a Presbyterian Minister. Now at 65 we are looking ahead to a home in Arizona. And this will be my Workshop Number 6. So in a recap I have been in homes with 2 basement shops, that's when I bought the Shopsmith. A third home with my first garage, later took that down to get my best shop, Half of a 24 by 28 Modular Shed..so I had a 12 by 28 shop open to the other half for my use. With fans, wood stove, white walls and up on a quiet hill top and no neighbors to bother or bother me. Currently I am in the one car garage ( thats the pictures you see ) yes there were some tears leaving the large deluxe shop I created !!!!. Now here is the cry for HELP. in a few years. No one should go to this lightly, I move to photo number 3. a 20 by 24 garage in Arizona with a 5 by 5 storage room at the end. Now I am looking for anyone who has similar shops to send me their pics or thoughts. Here's some parameters….the cars will go in at night, so no tools all over the floor space, I have to roll them along the wall. most are on casters now. The shelf you see can stay or go. The available wall space is 8 feet high 19 feet long and 24 in deep when the cars would be in. Cars will be a Prius and a Jetta. The opposite wall will be storage cabinets for the home, you see the home is built on a slab so any storage is in closets or the garage. Fans…I got fans. There is a side door to the garage for access to the outside and a door to the interior of the home. Heat…no need for wood stove now. If you don't have an idea of Temps in Arizona, I just was there at Thanksgiving and it was 66 at mid day and I was wearing shorts and sport shirts for the 2 weeks I was there. Not the usual PA climate I am used to but I will adjust. I think finishes on projects will dry faster with fans there. i don't get to move the lumber I have acquired, unless I can make it into furniture. If you would go to my last blog or home page to see any tools I have been downsizing over the last years for this. Like any dream shop…dreams can come true. I get to have this and a son and grandson 3 doors down to come in more often. All in all nothing to whine about. [email protected]


Take a look at this blog series. It is my garage shop in Az. Room for cars at night, ShopSmith, dust collection, etc.
I don't know where you are moving to but I wouldn't be so quick about disregarding the benefits of some form of heat. Here in Green Valley, south of Tucson it often gets colder at night in the winter than it does back home on Vancouver Island and while it may make its way up to 60 or so for a daytime high, it takes its time.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *HELP !! Look ahead to my next workshop*
> 
> Soo in blogs we get to tell our story. Mine is about moving since my wife is a Presbyterian Minister. Now at 65 we are looking ahead to a home in Arizona. And this will be my Workshop Number 6. So in a recap I have been in homes with 2 basement shops, that's when I bought the Shopsmith. A third home with my first garage, later took that down to get my best shop, Half of a 24 by 28 Modular Shed..so I had a 12 by 28 shop open to the other half for my use. With fans, wood stove, white walls and up on a quiet hill top and no neighbors to bother or bother me. Currently I am in the one car garage ( thats the pictures you see ) yes there were some tears leaving the large deluxe shop I created !!!!. Now here is the cry for HELP. in a few years. No one should go to this lightly, I move to photo number 3. a 20 by 24 garage in Arizona with a 5 by 5 storage room at the end. Now I am looking for anyone who has similar shops to send me their pics or thoughts. Here's some parameters….the cars will go in at night, so no tools all over the floor space, I have to roll them along the wall. most are on casters now. The shelf you see can stay or go. The available wall space is 8 feet high 19 feet long and 24 in deep when the cars would be in. Cars will be a Prius and a Jetta. The opposite wall will be storage cabinets for the home, you see the home is built on a slab so any storage is in closets or the garage. Fans…I got fans. There is a side door to the garage for access to the outside and a door to the interior of the home. Heat…no need for wood stove now. If you don't have an idea of Temps in Arizona, I just was there at Thanksgiving and it was 66 at mid day and I was wearing shorts and sport shirts for the 2 weeks I was there. Not the usual PA climate I am used to but I will adjust. I think finishes on projects will dry faster with fans there. i don't get to move the lumber I have acquired, unless I can make it into furniture. If you would go to my last blog or home page to see any tools I have been downsizing over the last years for this. Like any dream shop…dreams can come true. I get to have this and a son and grandson 3 doors down to come in more often. All in all nothing to whine about. [email protected]


[email protected]…...tools to plan to keep. Shopsmith 510, planer, 3 shopsmith SPT, router table, shop vac and /or dust collector, 2 toolchests with wood tops for workbenches. 2 workmates, aircompressor?. assorted portables, small accessories and parts are in plastic bins and storage crates now. tv and dvds, clamps--over 20 bar and 12 wood jaw clamps.


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *HELP !! Look ahead to my next workshop*
> 
> Soo in blogs we get to tell our story. Mine is about moving since my wife is a Presbyterian Minister. Now at 65 we are looking ahead to a home in Arizona. And this will be my Workshop Number 6. So in a recap I have been in homes with 2 basement shops, that's when I bought the Shopsmith. A third home with my first garage, later took that down to get my best shop, Half of a 24 by 28 Modular Shed..so I had a 12 by 28 shop open to the other half for my use. With fans, wood stove, white walls and up on a quiet hill top and no neighbors to bother or bother me. Currently I am in the one car garage ( thats the pictures you see ) yes there were some tears leaving the large deluxe shop I created !!!!. Now here is the cry for HELP. in a few years. No one should go to this lightly, I move to photo number 3. a 20 by 24 garage in Arizona with a 5 by 5 storage room at the end. Now I am looking for anyone who has similar shops to send me their pics or thoughts. Here's some parameters….the cars will go in at night, so no tools all over the floor space, I have to roll them along the wall. most are on casters now. The shelf you see can stay or go. The available wall space is 8 feet high 19 feet long and 24 in deep when the cars would be in. Cars will be a Prius and a Jetta. The opposite wall will be storage cabinets for the home, you see the home is built on a slab so any storage is in closets or the garage. Fans…I got fans. There is a side door to the garage for access to the outside and a door to the interior of the home. Heat…no need for wood stove now. If you don't have an idea of Temps in Arizona, I just was there at Thanksgiving and it was 66 at mid day and I was wearing shorts and sport shirts for the 2 weeks I was there. Not the usual PA climate I am used to but I will adjust. I think finishes on projects will dry faster with fans there. i don't get to move the lumber I have acquired, unless I can make it into furniture. If you would go to my last blog or home page to see any tools I have been downsizing over the last years for this. Like any dream shop…dreams can come true. I get to have this and a son and grandson 3 doors down to come in more often. All in all nothing to whine about. [email protected]


Good luck with the move. I recently moved from a 12×16 shed to a two car garage myself. Building it right from day one is the best move you can make and it seems like you are working the plan already.

Roger


----------



## Ty520 (Dec 19, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *HELP !! Look ahead to my next workshop*
> 
> Soo in blogs we get to tell our story. Mine is about moving since my wife is a Presbyterian Minister. Now at 65 we are looking ahead to a home in Arizona. And this will be my Workshop Number 6. So in a recap I have been in homes with 2 basement shops, that's when I bought the Shopsmith. A third home with my first garage, later took that down to get my best shop, Half of a 24 by 28 Modular Shed..so I had a 12 by 28 shop open to the other half for my use. With fans, wood stove, white walls and up on a quiet hill top and no neighbors to bother or bother me. Currently I am in the one car garage ( thats the pictures you see ) yes there were some tears leaving the large deluxe shop I created !!!!. Now here is the cry for HELP. in a few years. No one should go to this lightly, I move to photo number 3. a 20 by 24 garage in Arizona with a 5 by 5 storage room at the end. Now I am looking for anyone who has similar shops to send me their pics or thoughts. Here's some parameters….the cars will go in at night, so no tools all over the floor space, I have to roll them along the wall. most are on casters now. The shelf you see can stay or go. The available wall space is 8 feet high 19 feet long and 24 in deep when the cars would be in. Cars will be a Prius and a Jetta. The opposite wall will be storage cabinets for the home, you see the home is built on a slab so any storage is in closets or the garage. Fans…I got fans. There is a side door to the garage for access to the outside and a door to the interior of the home. Heat…no need for wood stove now. If you don't have an idea of Temps in Arizona, I just was there at Thanksgiving and it was 66 at mid day and I was wearing shorts and sport shirts for the 2 weeks I was there. Not the usual PA climate I am used to but I will adjust. I think finishes on projects will dry faster with fans there. i don't get to move the lumber I have acquired, unless I can make it into furniture. If you would go to my last blog or home page to see any tools I have been downsizing over the last years for this. Like any dream shop…dreams can come true. I get to have this and a son and grandson 3 doors down to come in more often. All in all nothing to whine about. [email protected]


Looking at your existing shelves above, I suggest you build a hinged workbench like my Multi Station. Make the bench so the car can get in, then add a folding front with legs like mine. Your benchtop tools can slide out for work access. Add a lock system to the folding front to the wall. 
Looks like you could keep the top 3 shelves and build a bench top lagged to the wall at counter height and about 16" deep. Add a 3' or 4' folding section with heavier legs than mine, so when the table drops, the legs drop like mine. If you find it too heavy to lift up and lock, buy a light weight block and tackle attaching it to a stud in the wall. You could also build another folding table on the other wall
I would build the height the same as you ShopSmith, so you can use it as an outfeed table as well.
You should be able to park all your rolling tools at the end of the garage. Either hang a tennis ball to hit the car windows, or add a mark line om the wall 90 degrees to the drivers head, when the car is in far enough for the doors to close.

Hope this helps.

Phil


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Tool Money for Frugal People 2018*

Hi this is both my story and a plan for getting money in your pocket to shop for tools. Please do not tell me you make $50,000 or more and don't have money. That's part of my story and read on. Also part of Planning. 
When I used to work ( I am at 65 self employed ,ha ha ) and commute and the car broke down ( before cell phones , hence the name Oldguy2 ) I had to wait for AAA and found I had little money on me for even coffee and snacks for the wait. That led to a home discussion of spending money for me since both of us worked and I wasn't getting any budget money to carry,. That's point number one… have this talk with who runs the budget. I call it my allowance. Don't feel stupid. I was making $55,000 plus and not having $25 a week given to me for any expenses….sound familiar. So our family talk even with two kids came about to….I would get….it started here and has gone up and now it $220 a month. READ ON…. so that's about $2400 a year. or $200 a month. Now the deal is I get my money once a month. Don't ask for tool money, budget it, spend it , its yours. Yup LEARN. coffee, donuts, extras just for me. about $30 a week I planned then I made an extra envelope for extras like tools or splurges. I not talking pants and shoes. So I have envelopes per week, guard it, take it on Sunday and extra $ use on or don't into the next week. Part 2 I set up a bank box in my Shop for Tool savings. with 2 envelopes. One as savings putting $5 a week in, you know that latte or coffee and donuts, try one less and put that 5 in. that's 20 a month. Now envelope number 2 is to take and carry anytime to spend freely as you want to sales or stores or auctions, whatever you have the chance to buy for you. Return it and if you can put some extra cash into it. But envelope number 1 gets $5 a week. So potentially that's 20 a month or 40 in 2 months…if you can do better go for it…but don't whine if you don't have money when spring or summer comes and " I wanted to get that and I didn"t have some dough to spend…." Whose fault is that??? Sell a tool. into the bank box. Sell a project. money into the box. Extra from your new allowance….into the bank box for tools. You will feel so much better with $50 or $60 headed out to a sale instead of some $10 and whining " I wish I had more dough to get that or I cannot charge it cause the wife won't let me !!! " Yeah right. Whose fault is that. !!! Time to learn and be your own tool money manager.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Tool Money for Frugal People 2018*
> 
> Hi this is both my story and a plan for getting money in your pocket to shop for tools. Please do not tell me you make $50,000 or more and don't have money. That's part of my story and read on. Also part of Planning.
> When I used to work ( I am at 65 self employed ,ha ha ) and commute and the car broke down ( before cell phones , hence the name Oldguy2 ) I had to wait for AAA and found I had little money on me for even coffee and snacks for the wait. That led to a home discussion of spending money for me since both of us worked and I wasn't getting any budget money to carry,. That's point number one… have this talk with who runs the budget. I call it my allowance. Don't feel stupid. I was making $55,000 plus and not having $25 a week given to me for any expenses….sound familiar. So our family talk even with two kids came about to….I would get….it started here and has gone up and now it $220 a month. READ ON…. so that's about $2400 a year. or $200 a month. Now the deal is I get my money once a month. Don't ask for tool money, budget it, spend it , its yours. Yup LEARN. coffee, donuts, extras just for me. about $30 a week I planned then I made an extra envelope for extras like tools or splurges. I not talking pants and shoes. So I have envelopes per week, guard it, take it on Sunday and extra $ use on or don't into the next week. Part 2 I set up a bank box in my Shop for Tool savings. with 2 envelopes. One as savings putting $5 a week in, you know that latte or coffee and donuts, try one less and put that 5 in. that's 20 a month. Now envelope number 2 is to take and carry anytime to spend freely as you want to sales or stores or auctions, whatever you have the chance to buy for you. Return it and if you can put some extra cash into it. But envelope number 1 gets $5 a week. So potentially that's 20 a month or 40 in 2 months…if you can do better go for it…but don't whine if you don't have money when spring or summer comes and " I wanted to get that and I didn"t have some dough to spend…." Whose fault is that??? Sell a tool. into the bank box. Sell a project. money into the box. Extra from your new allowance….into the bank box for tools. You will feel so much better with $50 or $60 headed out to a sale instead of some $10 and whining " I wish I had more dough to get that or I cannot charge it cause the wife won't let me !!! " Yeah right. Whose fault is that. !!! Time to learn and be your own tool money manager.


*This is a great life lesson thread!!!*
One where *I have a problem *is going in to Harbor Freight [Home Depot] for some small thing and blow $50 on a bunch a not needed at the time tool accessories.
Spend it here and I won't have it when that tool I really need comes a calling.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*New one wall workshop ideas from part 5*

This is a continuation of Part 5. 32 feet of reachable shelves and 16 feet of underneath the shelf storage for mobile tools and tool chests. Do you have this much shelf in your shop ? When I plan ahead for a one wall workshop. Rethinking this set of Shelves in a positive light. When I took a new look at these shelves and said take out the bottom row, now the 2nd row up is 43 inches up-- about mid chest and the 3rd row up is about 63 inches up--about nose height . So very much 2 very reachable shelves for items in planned groups or crates or tool chests. Below this I plan to leave the center post ( 8 ft left and right of it.) and cut the left post and right post below shelf number 2 and reinforce from the ceiling. I was already in the ceiling and the trusses are on 2 ft. centers so chains are possible. The top shelf is 7 ft high so likely for seldom used things or maybe some home items. Back to down below. like mobile groups, I have to tool chests on casters each are 28 to 30 in long, in my projects I have already tried a wood top for one ( 28 wide by 36 long with vise ) and its a nice size for projects and in hardwood sturdy. Think about the workspace we use on most projects if you have a large bench, likely you are in your favorite area on it and one vise, even a 2 ft by 4 ft probably half used and half not. So in my goal is to move out one car, roll out the two tool chests or one. I also have two workmates, make a quick set up for work surfaces. Next like I was referred in my first help, I own a Shopsmith 510 roll it out. Then make a quick decide do I need any more like vacuum hoses or power cords from the on the wall hanging under the shelf. This all sounds good but after 5 shops and thinking about back to when you had nothing what did you need to get out each time. I like to reach for my portables and know where my chisels and drill bits are but they can stay on the shelf until needed and then back away. Isn't that what most of these drill holder stations and tool boards are all about.?? I had a large shed building, 12 by 28 half of the garage, with the tools arranged for use, and still had to keep tools close to the bench or move the cut wood to the bench. Looks like now I am thinking tools close to the workbench. Look how you have yours and you might have it that way now. Check out My last Blog about Help Plan my future Workshop and the reply from Shipwright" garage to workshop in 2 minutes ". Attached is the shelves waiting for me in a few years. There is also a 5ft by 5ft storage room with shelves that I can see used for small parts and stains.









Sneakily I have early thoughts of how to get my hardwood moved there by making panels like table tops and putting into the truck. I did not say I was making table tops. I am moving stock in the form of panels which can store easier and flat and then be cut to whatever I want. I hope that sounds like a good idea…can you imagine trying to tell your wife you want to move 30 cherry boards across country or 4 -4 ft by 4 ft table tops ready to work into anything ??


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *New one wall workshop ideas from part 5*
> 
> This is a continuation of Part 5. 32 feet of reachable shelves and 16 feet of underneath the shelf storage for mobile tools and tool chests. Do you have this much shelf in your shop ? When I plan ahead for a one wall workshop. Rethinking this set of Shelves in a positive light. When I took a new look at these shelves and said take out the bottom row, now the 2nd row up is 43 inches up-- about mid chest and the 3rd row up is about 63 inches up--about nose height . So very much 2 very reachable shelves for items in planned groups or crates or tool chests. Below this I plan to leave the center post ( 8 ft left and right of it.) and cut the left post and right post below shelf number 2 and reinforce from the ceiling. I was already in the ceiling and the trusses are on 2 ft. centers so chains are possible. The top shelf is 7 ft high so likely for seldom used things or maybe some home items. Back to down below. like mobile groups, I have to tool chests on casters each are 28 to 30 in long, in my projects I have already tried a wood top for one ( 28 wide by 36 long with vise ) and its a nice size for projects and in hardwood sturdy. Think about the workspace we use on most projects if you have a large bench, likely you are in your favorite area on it and one vise, even a 2 ft by 4 ft probably half used and half not. So in my goal is to move out one car, roll out the two tool chests or one. I also have two workmates, make a quick set up for work surfaces. Next like I was referred in my first help, I own a Shopsmith 510 roll it out. Then make a quick decide do I need any more like vacuum hoses or power cords from the on the wall hanging under the shelf. This all sounds good but after 5 shops and thinking about back to when you had nothing what did you need to get out each time. I like to reach for my portables and know where my chisels and drill bits are but they can stay on the shelf until needed and then back away. Isn't that what most of these drill holder stations and tool boards are all about.?? I had a large shed building, 12 by 28 half of the garage, with the tools arranged for use, and still had to keep tools close to the bench or move the cut wood to the bench. Looks like now I am thinking tools close to the workbench. Look how you have yours and you might have it that way now. Check out My last Blog about Help Plan my future Workshop and the reply from Shipwright" garage to workshop in 2 minutes ". Attached is the shelves waiting for me in a few years. There is also a 5ft by 5ft storage room with shelves that I can see used for small parts and stains.
> 
> ...


Sounds very workable


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Think Like a Business..Making and Buying*




























As I retired in 2009, I got ready with a few more tools to be Hals Wood Shop. Making crafts and selling furniture like products. I had the plans and had made many projects over the years. Since then my Business has become a hobby and I make gifts for friends and grandsons. Thinking like a business, I had bought one more tool at a time as a sale came up or having 5 routers made sense. Finally 2 died from age and now with 3 its great. How do you get 4 drills, and why??? I added strips to my bench to make it 4 inches wider in hardwood. One for pilot holes, one for the body drill and another for the countersink. Finally my favorite the driver drill. Each board was added in minutes not a longer time of changing bits. So one drill was a sale it was the floor model at Lowes and on clearance so I bought it right away ( $15) another the contractor was selling with dirt all over and I checked with my battery and it ran so another $15 and now another in my Ryobi set. I already had the blue and green (1/2 inch) drills. We don't often do this multiple step but it felt great doing it. I showed my dumpster of wood for $20 I saw many small projects of boxes and cutting boards and small glue ups. even another mallot…all in my projects page. And still 6 more boxes of the 24 to go, yes some went to firewood. But so worth the dollars and the few hours to box it and bring it home….yup never had a truck. The two chairs are for my porch and there are two more. I paid $25 for the 4. I wanted the plans and found them on Skill tools but there were already made. I have patterns and comfort. I see the chairs in red white and blue. I have bougotypht drywall screws at yard sales when in bulk and working clamps also. Don't buy it just to have it or its junk. If you don't use a brace and bit, why buy one. My grandson loves it to drill holes and he is busy and safe, but I already owned one. A business makes a prototype and then mass production. Doing that one some projects…like my candy dispenser ..makes more sense and is efficient. What else could you do ? Check out my projects and maybe you see an idea for you. Thanks.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Think Like a Business..Making and Buying*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing that is cheaper and better than chasing a little ball; or being glued to a recliner with a remote in your hand!

Also keeps mind and body working too.
So keep going!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Think Like a Business..Making and Buying*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea of making a prototype and then mass produce.

I was recently in a box swap and had to drop out 'cause I didn't make the ship date… but I'm still planning to make several more boxes on the same theme as the one I was making for the swap. Yeah, the first one took awhile, but the 6th one will be a snap. I have 6 children (as of next week - I count that one even though she's not quite born yet.) I'm thinking every child needs a couple of boxes - and maybe each one needs a blanket/toy chest and maybe a rocking chair… Just need to make 6 or 8 of each thing. There's no place in the house to put all that stuff, but we'll figure it out.

I bought a Freud door router set on eBay for entry and interior doors. I have one door to make (70" short door for 2nd floor entry to the attic of my shop), but I figure the rail and stile set can also make blanket chests and the like - so I'll get some use out of that set.

-Paul


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Christmas Gift Treat Yourself to a Gallon*

This is my mini rant on economics and lessons learned. Buy the Gallon it is worth it.
l. I was gluing together another cutting board and had thrown out the old gallon from 2014…clearly not so good at 4 years old. talk about being frugal..oh my.
2. So I had bought a new 16 oz Titebond II for about $6 and found after some steps it was half empty. Now in my mind , I am old but seriously , it was half empty. 20 wood strips of gluing had used half the bottle. 
3. So I proceeded to recheck the prices and evaluate my use and refilling my homemade bottles.
Here is the facts.
My local home store ….One gallon-128 oz-- $18 is equal to in amounts 8 of the 16 oz bottles. 
now even my oldguy math says $6×8 = $48 lets not forget the tax wherever you live and the one 1 gallon is $18 and could refill that bottle 8 times.
4. Sooooo currently in my shop is a new gallon labeled with a sharpie the date of purchase and price.
Label the date as you should figure about 3 years of shelf life. I like to refill about 3 different size containers with varied spouts. Then I cover the top with a plastic baggie and the cap the gallon of glue to seal it better.
5. I figure in my home shop about 1 to 2 projects a month at the best sometimes less since I have another job. so this gallon could last me another 3 years. Not bad for the dollars invested and the cost.

Treat Yourself Buy the Gallon.

Woodsmith had an article on how to read the dates stamped on the bottles, even on the smaller sizes, some are a year old on the store shelves. or search this topic.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Christmas Gift Treat Yourself to a Gallon*
> 
> This is my mini rant on economics and lessons learned. Buy the Gallon it is worth it.
> l. I was gluing together another cutting board and had thrown out the old gallon from 2014…clearly not so good at 4 years old. talk about being frugal..oh my.
> ...


That's what I usually do - even though I use far less of it that you do. I also have to remember to take the glue into the house when it's going to be really cold so it won't freeze in the shop.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

oldguy2 said:


> *Christmas Gift Treat Yourself to a Gallon*
> 
> This is my mini rant on economics and lessons learned. Buy the Gallon it is worth it.
> l. I was gluing together another cutting board and had thrown out the old gallon from 2014…clearly not so good at 4 years old. talk about being frugal..oh my.
> ...


Great stuff to consider. Thanks.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Christmas Gift Treat Yourself to a Gallon*
> 
> This is my mini rant on economics and lessons learned. Buy the Gallon it is worth it.
> l. I was gluing together another cutting board and had thrown out the old gallon from 2014…clearly not so good at 4 years old. talk about being frugal..oh my.
> ...


Glad read this. It reminded me I left my bottle of glue in the garage. It's headed to 4 degrees tonight. It's warming up now on the kitchen counter. Thanks.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *Christmas Gift Treat Yourself to a Gallon*
> 
> This is my mini rant on economics and lessons learned. Buy the Gallon it is worth it.
> l. I was gluing together another cutting board and had thrown out the old gallon from 2014…clearly not so good at 4 years old. talk about being frugal..oh my.
> ...





> Then I cover the top with a plastic baggie and the cap the gallon of glue to seal it better.


Even with a tight seal, there's a lot of oxygen already in a partly empty gallon bottle. You might get a longer shelf life by splitting the whole gallon at once into smaller bottles that are all filled to the top.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Folding workbench with next to nothing.*

So next to Nothing is I am starting new in AZ with a Black and Decker 20 vt kit from Lowes I bought last Christmas--drill, 2 saws and light and 2 batteries for $129--and some few hand tools I borrowed from my son. I had to even go buy boxes of screws….now that really bites since in my PA shop you walk over to many many boxes of screws, not even a second thought. Glue. what no glue here. So I had to remove two old particle board base units from a laundry room, each about 2 ft by 4 ft. one even I rocked and the joints collapsed to help me get it out of the room. And this garage shop and fold up bench had been one of the plans for me since 2 cars MUST go in the garage. The other plan is a folding workbench. Now Craigs list had provided me with an older Craftsman saw, like I had in my 30's. I had even made raised panel doors with it, so I was super pleased. new motor, stand, link belt. $125. better than a plastic direct drive. I made a table sled in minutes and was ready. Ryobi stationary belt sander and small new shop vac. all in all. $400 so far. Now checking on the wood I found particle board for the top, 2 pieces 2 ft by 4 ft x 1/2$5 each , 3 2×3x8 ft $2 each. Then checked the shiplap planks. even not on sale was my plan. but I found some in culled lumber and bought 7 boards. even a 12 ft they cut at 6 ft which was my plan and helped transport. I used 3/8 bolts and washers for the legs to swing, many 1 inch screws and some deck screws I found and some 2.5 in screws I bought. T hinges for the top to lower from a cross 2×3x48in inside board as the width of the frame. To beef this up I planned and cut the old base unit into 2-bottom sides to 32in. as I am shorter to make the bench height about 33 inch by 11 wide and the other to be the upper inside for possible shelf reusing the dado. These were screwed to 2 shiplap 5.5 in planks making an 11 inch side. now about a full inch thick. I guessed this would be top heavy with the bench so I added some feet extending out about 5 inches from 2×3 and it stays verical very well. A hook and eye hold the bench up. The big idea for this is in Family Handyman and Shopsmith workshop on a wall. Utube has the workshop on the wall and I made it a standup version to suit me. Shopsmith you can find in Shopsmith.com forum


----------



## LumberZac (Nov 27, 2020)

oldguy2 said:


> *Folding workbench with next to nothing.*
> 
> So next to Nothing is I am starting new in AZ with a Black and Decker 20 vt kit from Lowes I bought last Christmas--drill, 2 saws and light and 2 batteries for $129--and some few hand tools I borrowed from my son. I had to even go buy boxes of screws….now that really bites since in my PA shop you walk over to many many boxes of screws, not even a second thought. Glue. what no glue here. So I had to remove two old particle board base units from a laundry room, each about 2 ft by 4 ft. one even I rocked and the joints collapsed to help me get it out of the room. And this garage shop and fold up bench had been one of the plans for me since 2 cars MUST go in the garage. The other plan is a folding workbench. Now Craigs list had provided me with an older Craftsman saw, like I had in my 30's. I had even made raised panel doors with it, so I was super pleased. new motor, stand, link belt. $125. better than a plastic direct drive. I made a table sled in minutes and was ready. Ryobi stationary belt sander and small new shop vac. all in all. $400 so far. Now checking on the wood I found particle board for the top, 2 pieces 2 ft by 4 ft x 1/2$5 each , 3 2×3x8 ft $2 each. Then checked the shiplap planks. even not on sale was my plan. but I found some in culled lumber and bought 7 boards. even a 12 ft they cut at 6 ft which was my plan and helped transport. I used 3/8 bolts and washers for the legs to swing, many 1 inch screws and some deck screws I found and some 2.5 in screws I bought. T hinges for the top to lower from a cross 2×3x48in inside board as the width of the frame. To beef this up I planned and cut the old base unit into 2-bottom sides to 32in. as I am shorter to make the bench height about 33 inch by 11 wide and the other to be the upper inside for possible shelf reusing the dado. These were screwed to 2 shiplap 5.5 in planks making an 11 inch side. now about a full inch thick. I guessed this would be top heavy with the bench so I added some feet extending out about 5 inches from 2×3 and it stays verical very well. A hook and eye hold the bench up. The big idea for this is in Family Handyman and Shopsmith workshop on a wall. Utube has the workshop on the wall and I made it a standup version to suit me. Shopsmith you can find in Shopsmith.com forum


It's a neat little bench, just not confident in OSB as a benchtop(the strands are oriented for bracing strength and don't handle lateral forces well or just general wear for the matter).
Maybe add some ply or even masonite on top if you can; going to handle repeated use a lot better.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Selling and moving to Shed Shop in Arizona*




























Do you love Yard Sales and looking for Tools? Well you missed my sales! in 4 saturdays I have sold many basic tools and some furniture and made over $250, and not selling some of the real good stuff yet. The lumber and the Shopsmith are still there and more dressers and tables are heading out. But I have some regulars who know we are moving and check on my sales. But the simple shelf was one of my first projects back when we lived in a mobile home and I recall barely having a scroll saw and drill, you know the cord model from black and decker. So it is really old but has lasted in the corner and finally I added screws, yes at first it was built with nails. Wow that says it all. Good old pine boards and stain and poly. Not even room in my plans to get it in the container and save it for the new shop even for tools.
Next This is an 8 by 16 Tuff Shed from Home Depot. Their man woman crew assembled it in about 4 hours. Metal base and skylight. I added the extra floor coating. Now I am well prepped in planning small shops and what not to get. What I need comments on is….insulation, swamp coolers,... As a one person shop and usually 2 to 3 circuit lines I have done well with no electric problems. This will be shop number 6…I had hoped for the garage but space was just too small in the ranch home. My son has lived in AZ since 06 and after numerous visits I have most of the sense of what not to do, like work in the shop from 11 am to 4 pm. October to April will be better months with those doors open. I have had 2 small basement shops, 2 single car garages about 14×20, and one half of a typical 24 by 24 large garage. This will certainly have its fun moments.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

oldguy2 said:


> *Selling and moving to Shed Shop in Arizona*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would insulate and and build in an air conditioner. Swamp coolers work where it is dry, when you need the cooling in AZ is monsoon season when it is relatively humid. add a awning of some kind to your shed and you can work most of the time outside. (assuming you live in phoenix to yuma zone.)

Eric in Prescott.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*More than you think in a Shed Shop..ccnt.AZ*














































Spring Break and Thanks for the Extra Shop time. So more to unpack from our move here at New Years. How much can an 8×16 Shop take? I am enjoying every minute of get all i use into this space. Only some extra in the garage. I raised the 8 ft. wall shelf up, 5 inches its 12 in wide to get boxes inside it. and still not used well the space underneath. I added shelves 8 inch wide above the workbench…its on wheels..so not losing bench workspace but most projects I can reach the portable tools on the shelves . Heavy saws and biscuit joiner, router are under the bench and some other regular items.. I may move that vise to the right hand end. Magnet strip has its use. At the lathe area more organized shelf and I found 5 push blocks for the jointer and saw. Angle gauges and a lamp project in the works. For the Shopsmith I added a block for the miter gauge as a holster. And had to remake my outfeed table…this is the first project on my website for more details…since I sold the old one when I sold my Shopsmith in PA. Yesterday proved the working space as I ripped panels 36 inch long to have straight edges getting ready for a new bookcase project and had 14 pieces stacked aside the workmate, plenty of walk room and the double door open made the space the view and dust control work well. The shopvac on the wall worked as planned, see another blog.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *More than you think in a Shed Shop..ccnt.AZ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you are using your space well. If you even go back to a larger shop you won't know what to do with all the space. I've got 40' x 28' and it's cluttered.

-Paul


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Arizona..or April in somewhere USA...*



















Its April 27th here.. I used to live in PA. So this is now what you need outside of Phoenix. A 10×10 canopy. A misting Fan and hose line. I start this as I get ready to work in my shop. The breeze is cool and wonderful. The cost was nominal. As I watch some utube show that I regularly see, its April in Minnesota or Tennessee they are in Jeans and a hoodie.. not the case here . I have been wearing shorts and t shirt or sport shirt for a month. My shop is insulated as needed and ventilated. the skylight brings in plenty of light , its frosted glass. What a change from chilly and mowing my lawn…I sold that …..to heat and wide hats work outdoors any day you want. The last rain I saw was at November when I drove one car here. Maybe I forgot a day it sprinkled.. Sunsets…colorful strokes of red and mauve. I know why I moved here. And right now I am adjusting to the heat. For my self it has been some real adjusting. Thanks. Have a good tiime in your shop. Hal


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Change a little, Gain a little..Shed Space*




























Well 4 months in my small shop shed and another idea to work on storage and space. I had added a tool well to the bench top and it looked good but the 5 inches of space was just catching junk. the top was 24 by 48 with vise underneath. So I removed the tool well. Put the benchtop on the Red tool chest….first gain or loss ..the work top is now 35 inch high and I am 5'6" and about 32 hi is ideal for me. Now that was on the small wood bench that had 4 swivel casters and I added a 24 by 35 piece of extra OSB to the frame. Gain here…the 3 tools on the top are now on a Rotating tool Stand. I can spin the whole base to the direction I want. I had no cost instead of the roller design of the circular work stations…I like those but I don't quite have the space. I will take a few seconds to plug in the tool to the extension cord as needed. I can now get to storage under the long counter that goes the width of the shed wall 7 ft. 10 in. my past arrangement I could not get to the empty space there and anything there was a lost item. A long goal that I have marked with tape is where to put the electric outlets when I get ready to run permanent electric outlets…a cost item…since the shop is 10 feet from the house. My past shops had either 2 or 3 20 amp circuit lines and each with 3 outlets.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Change a little, Gain a little..Shed Space*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you could stand on a little platform to lower your bench to your ideal height? Or get used to the higher one?

I'm about 5 inches taller than you and I was leaning toward (no pun intended) a 38" bench or maybe go all the way to Paul Seller's 40". My back hurts when I bend over my work. Right now, I'm using a HF 34" bench.

I like the general idea of rolling things away to gain access to dead corners. Now that you mention it, I think that is a universal concept. Still maybe better not to have furniture in the corners unless there is nothing next to it. Now you've gotten me thinking.

At work here there is a little kitchen. Yesterday, I found that somebody put a trash can opposite the fridge … I suppose to be near the Keurig machine. Whoever did it, didn't try to open the fridge. The door is pretty wide and you have to have a place to stand - right where that trash can was. So, our bodies have to have a place to be in and amongst our work spaces. I moved the trash can yesterday. I may have to move it every day.

-Paul


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*More than you think in a Shed Shop..ccnt.AZ*



















Once again I was looking for that hidden space and change A and then Change B. this wall shelf with tools was in my original sketch before I moved in here in January. The shelf is 16 in wide and 6 feet long. the height works for those tools..miter saw and belt sander and drill press. If I need to I can remove them and work on a stand or the workbench. So I put the main workbench back on the mobile stand…I am happier. I changed the router table onto a metal base I had and now it fits well under the shelf. I have more than 4 feet to the right for infeed. and almost 8 to the outfeet. In the other picture, I have panels of ply and OSB scrap stacked in the one corner very much like books by size. lately the pile is getting low. So it has been driving me crazy with whats where and getting more progress on the cabinets. time to glue up the countertops and make some practice cuts on rail and stile frames for the doors.
thanks for reading.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

oldguy2 said:


> *More than you think in a Shed Shop..ccnt.AZ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But….but wheres the A/C? It's about to get warm down there. Will this be your second summer or third summer? 
If you need a break from the heat, I'm only about 3 hrs. up the road, in Snowflake. C'mon up and we can play with my Shopsmith.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Workbenches...At it again..Here's old and NEW*





































Look at this collection of Benches and I have had them all. The first is my newest for the Shed Shop trying to get back to what works for me after moving and selling…get ready for Stupid…the Norm Abrams Bench. Yup I had that and critics may not like all its features but it came with a quick release vise at the left end, not in Norm's plans, and I was lucky enough to get it at a yard sale…NO BS…for $40. Then I realized the price of the metal vise. I had to redo the top and stained the legs but all worth it. I learned tool wells are clutter collectors. Sadly it was a last minute decision as we moved to finally sell it as space was tight. oooch my arm still hurts. The older bench was an old school bench and I added the vises and it never was real flat but it was sturdy. 52 long by 32 wide nice size you could make an Adirondack chair on it and not use extra boards. Big drawer collected alot and it hid alot. I got it for free and sold it for $100. Had some regrets but I knew the move was coming. The new bench is hardwood top 18 by 5 ft. Solid notched joints, glue and screwed. stretchers half lap and screwed and that is the quick release vise that I did not sell with the Norm Bench. Not that stupid. real hefty to mount. A too well is in the works just 4 inch deep and an upper shelf 6 inch for box drawers or maybe wood bins…we shall see. Not all of us get to move so much and it has been an experience. I do wish I had kept that Norm Bench..plans are in his book..most of it or watch the episode on utube and check the height to suit you. This one had the tool well added on like a box and it was deeper than Norm made his and I liked it. Thanks Hal


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *Workbenches...At it again..Here's old and NEW*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the next blog, I added the tool well and a coat of stain. also the upper shelf. Now it looks like a real Traditional Workbench.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Finish a Traditional Workbench*



















I have had numerous workbenches to realize that I like the traditional workbench. In my last blog I showed 2 past benches from my shops and those features helped me learn what I liked and did not like. Learn the height you need, tool rest or not. Clamping or how to clamp on it. Tool well or not. What do you usually make? that helps with how wide and how long, also castors or not. I used plastic lids under one bench for just pushing and sliding it as needed instead of castors and it was practical and simple. The main photo shows a bench top of 18 by 60 . this top is poplar boards glued for one layer and pine for the lower layer, and a tool well 3.5 inch wide. I made the tool well box by ripping a 2×4 in half and attaching a board underneath then screwing it to the side of the main top. The legs of the base are set half inch into the foot boards and a matching board for the top. So I made those 4 at the same time. Glue clamp and then screws. I predrilled holes into the upper board for mounting into the top. The lower 2x stretchers are half laps and screwed to the sides. All this joinery to take away sway and it worked. The upper shelf is a 1×10 pine board on cleats and cleats as stops. Really the coats of stain make the whole thing look great and finished. I may add an end vise after I see how I work and clamp some work. The main vise is on the right end due to my small shop and the left end would give me no work room. I really tried to spend some thought on this bench and not have second thoughts and make overs in a month.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *Finish a Traditional Workbench*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please enjoy projects from my home page. I have a Shopsmith outfeed table. Tailgate table that folds no bolts or screws. A box bank with secret lock for my grandson. Ideas for Shopsmith router tables and under the Shopsmith cabinet. A pole lamp from scrap. Just a few. In my blog are boxes with my grandsons and this 8×16 Tuff Shed shop from our move to AZ last year. Thanks. Hal


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Finish a Traditional Workbench*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bench looks really nice. You just keep turning out the work!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Tribute to The MasterWoodworker Bob Chase *

If you watch Utube to LEARN then you may have come across The Master Woodworker Bob Chase. If not then please take a long look at a Professional Cabinet Maker at Age 86 showing a New Workbench--actually good ideas and practical to make-, door making, panels, safety hints, router table cuts, chairs. I hope I caught your interest.
Bob Chase passed away Oct.16,2020 at age 90 the family posted 2 Eulogy services short and very good about his life and interests.
Age 86 and releasing his Knowledge about Woodworking. I can say as a retired teacher, not a Shop teacher, I try to learn from anywhere, so this impressed me. I want to learn from an Expert the Pro. I watch method, Shop ideas, I try to not critize but steal yup steal any ideas that fit my work and suit my Shop. 
As I am cheap I did not buy his workbench plans ( $12.50) but I am trying to figure out the long drawers that go all the way thru. The rest is easy to figure out and some good ideas for anyone. I saw Shop hints on wood drawers for parts in his shop, homemade router table that works, a miter saw combo with jointer--nobody else has that, cutting thin strips without a jig…hmmm, safety safety still all 10 fingers when he died and not so shakey when he made those videos Can we say that of many 86 year old men ? 
I would hope to say I have made many projects in my life and be remembered for those. Grandkids that came into my shop and made things with me. Gifts with family and with friends. I even had a Craft Woodworking Business for a while.
I would tell you I got more into projects as a home owner in my 30's and Norm Abrams show. Damn I tried to make that workbench more than once. I have moved 3 times with my wife due to her job as a Presbyterian Minister 
in PA and now retired to AZ and my shed shop #6. I took a few classes even 2 at Shopsmith Factory in Ohio. I had as a business 5 magazine subscriptions when they would come in at $15 a year. 
Please take a moment to view some of The Master Woodworker utube videos and see what you can learn.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Tribute to The MasterWoodworker Bob Chase *
> 
> If you watch Utube to LEARN then you may have come across The Master Woodworker Bob Chase. If not then please take a long look at a Professional Cabinet Maker at Age 86 showing a New Workbench--actually good ideas and practical to make-, door making, panels, safety hints, router table cuts, chairs. I hope I caught your interest.
> Bob Chase passed away Oct.16,2020 at age 90 the family posted 2 Eulogy services short and very good about his life and interests.
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll try to look him up.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Tribute to The MasterWoodworker Bob Chase *
> 
> If you watch Utube to LEARN then you may have come across The Master Woodworker Bob Chase. If not then please take a long look at a Professional Cabinet Maker at Age 86 showing a New Workbench--actually good ideas and practical to make-, door making, panels, safety hints, router table cuts, chairs. I hope I caught your interest.
> Bob Chase passed away Oct.16,2020 at age 90 the family posted 2 Eulogy services short and very good about his life and interests.
> ...


Didn't some Shaker workbenches have that style drawer?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Tribute to The MasterWoodworker Bob Chase *
> 
> If you watch Utube to LEARN then you may have come across The Master Woodworker Bob Chase. If not then please take a long look at a Professional Cabinet Maker at Age 86 showing a New Workbench--actually good ideas and practical to make-, door making, panels, safety hints, router table cuts, chairs. I hope I caught your interest.
> Bob Chase passed away Oct.16,2020 at age 90 the family posted 2 Eulogy services short and very good about his life and interests.
> ...


A link if of interest


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

oldguy2 said:


> *Tribute to The MasterWoodworker Bob Chase *
> 
> If you watch Utube to LEARN then you may have come across The Master Woodworker Bob Chase. If not then please take a long look at a Professional Cabinet Maker at Age 86 showing a New Workbench--actually good ideas and practical to make-, door making, panels, safety hints, router table cuts, chairs. I hope I caught your interest.
> Bob Chase passed away Oct.16,2020 at age 90 the family posted 2 Eulogy services short and very good about his life and interests.
> ...


Oldguy2

I will take a look. Thanks for posting.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Tribute to The MasterWoodworker Bob Chase *
> 
> If you watch Utube to LEARN then you may have come across The Master Woodworker Bob Chase. If not then please take a long look at a Professional Cabinet Maker at Age 86 showing a New Workbench--actually good ideas and practical to make-, door making, panels, safety hints, router table cuts, chairs. I hope I caught your interest.
> Bob Chase passed away Oct.16,2020 at age 90 the family posted 2 Eulogy services short and very good about his life and interests.
> ...


For my model building where I cut all kinds of small thin cuts I really like his table saw how2, as it is very close to how I've been using my Dewalt table saw.

Thanks for showing us his site!!!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*workmate rotating stand for benchtools*




























Another idea copied from Shop Notes Rotating Tool Stand..Just my CHEAP version. I had already made a base and castors for my workmate. Mine is a model 400 and it can move the rear board to a wider span, great buy when I saw it on Craigs list. So I had been trying, just llke everybody how to get some more floor space and still use these benchtop tools in my space. My 8 by 16 shed shop. 128 sq. ft. I was about to build a tower shelf and then each would pull off and go to the workmate and then slide back to the shelf, so 2 footprints. Then I had remembered I got an old cabinet in pieces from the neighbor of 3/4 plywood and this side piece of 24 by 32 is on top of the workmate with some friction pads underneath. It took a minute to configure the 3 pieces for best use. I don't plan right now to use a central power cord just the extension cord, also I have a long shop vac hose to reach the front unti that I would be using. With all the weight the castors rotate well. I will screw these down soon. I typically use the sander in the vertical position just the way I prefer to use it. Hope it gives you some ideas. The Shop Notes Stand you can see on utube with 3 to 4 different builds for more ideas, about a 36 in round top that rotates.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *workmate rotating stand for benchtools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I like this idea!!!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Tour another guys workshop and self Check on mine*

Catchy title. And I stopped at an Estate Sale, always shop for tool buys. Behind the house the man had had a nice Shed Shop about 14 by 16 with outside a 2 stage dust collector, that was my clue I knew right away what was there.
So the family had removed his table saw but the accessories and extras told me a big story of the owner. I wonder what someone would say touring my shop in the same light. In his the 3 drill holders in pvc were on the ceiling, there were 3 roller stands and a workmate. His dust hose went from the piping to a longer hose for sweeping anywhere and hung on the long pipe at roof level. I found his lathe chisels and told them to sell them with his lathe. Taper jig still in the box. Another feature was 2 grippers, and a Shopsmith style miter gauge with board for the saw. There was the router table fence hung on the ceiling and a router base plate on a drop in larger insert. A box of collets nearby. Many 10 inch saw blades in clean condition still in holders and only one hung on the wall. He had some plactic jar containers over his bench attached to the ceiling for small parts. Let me leave it there.
So I was happy to assist the sellers with some facts of what to sell together and compliment the owners. As I drove the few minutes home I thought about my new situation. I took my pat on the back. My shop has been for the last year in a state of move and adapt and switch as I see a new …this is a good idea for me…my Shed Shop is 8 by 16. I made 14 projects from scratch last year. And 2 more since I counted those. Just the other day I planned and created a flip top table for the miter saw and planer about 2 ft square. The router table is on the workmate with the 4 in belt sander. The Shopsmith is mobile and ready and jointer for it on the stand at the wall. I like the bandsaw ready to go. The shop vac and separator are at 4 ft. high on small shelves and work from a wall switch. I have a hose made of 2 10 ft pieces and can reach anywhere and another 5 ft. for the other half of the shop. Later since this is Arizona a standing cooler will come in to make it bearable when I need it, it runs on 120 vt. and drips no water. Out the door the 10 by 10 canopy shades the air before my double doors and I don't close myself in often but I have lights for night and a skylight to do good lighting. I guess I feel very good in shop number 6 and always improving and need to stop whining about a bigger shop….maybe down the road I will add to this shed but things are a step away and on casters except my main bench. Thanks for reading. Hal


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Tour another guys workshop and self Check on mine*
> 
> Catchy title. And I stopped at an Estate Sale, always shop for tool buys. Behind the house the man had had a nice Shed Shop about 14 by 16 with outside a 2 stage dust collector, that was my clue I knew right away what was there.
> So the family had removed his table saw but the accessories and extras told me a big story of the owner. I wonder what someone would say touring my shop in the same light. In his the 3 drill holders in pvc were on the ceiling, there were 3 roller stands and a workmate. His dust hose went from the piping to a longer hose for sweeping anywhere and hung on the long pipe at roof level. I found his lathe chisels and told them to sell them with his lathe. Taper jig still in the box. Another feature was 2 grippers, and a Shopsmith style miter gauge with board for the saw. There was the router table fence hung on the ceiling and a router base plate on a drop in larger insert. A box of collets nearby. Many 10 inch saw blades in clean condition still in holders and only one hung on the wall. He had some plactic jar containers over his bench attached to the ceiling for small parts. Let me leave it there.
> So I was happy to assist the sellers with some facts of what to sell together and compliment the owners. As I drove the few minutes home I thought about my new situation. I took my pat on the back. My shop has been for the last year in a state of move and adapt and switch as I see a new …this is a good idea for me…my Shed Shop is 8 by 16. I made 14 projects from scratch last year. And 2 more since I counted those. Just the other day I planned and created a flip top table for the miter saw and planer about 2 ft square. The router table is on the workmate with the 4 in belt sander. The Shopsmith is mobile and ready and jointer for it on the stand at the wall. I like the bandsaw ready to go. The shop vac and separator are at 4 ft. high on small shelves and work from a wall switch. I have a hose made of 2 10 ft pieces and can reach anywhere and another 5 ft. for the other half of the shop. Later since this is Arizona a standing cooler will come in to make it bearable when I need it, it runs on 120 vt. and drips no water. Out the door the 10 by 10 canopy shades the air before my double doors and I don't close myself in often but I have lights for night and a skylight to do good lighting. I guess I feel very good in shop number 6 and always improving and need to stop whining about a bigger shop….maybe down the road I will add to this shed but things are a step away and on casters except my main bench. Thanks for reading. Hal


Ya done good, Hal!

My shop is almost 9 X the square footage of yours and I get nothing done. (Of course, I do still have a job and 5 kids at home and a garden and all that. So I've got EXCUSES, but still I'd rather have finished projects. Let me restate that, the kids are the treasure. I asked my 5 year-old if I should sell all my tools and lumber and she replied "yes".)

-Paul


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*The Cheap guy and his Workshop...how does he do it?*

Workshop tips. Wouldn't you like to share yours?
So this is about doing mine on the cheap and not ordering because things are out there just I am old and practical and lets face it CHEAP. It's getting to grit my teeth when I see some utube and they " ordered this from …" and it was already invented by someone. 
Here goes.
l. Clean and reuse any plastic yogurt or margarine or left over container you can for stains and poly. I mean soap and water clean it. drip dry it.
2. Small parts cans….I have two cats and they get wet food. I tried those cans for parts as they get one a day. Not so great for big jobs but they don't tip. and when done is done.
3. Paper towels and shop rags. I have about 4 kinds. I drink coffee a lot. so I get my complimentary napkin on the road. I put any clean ones in a bag in my shop, amazing how full that bag is. And for hand wipes or quick wipes its free. I had great allergies this year, toilet paper was better than a box of tissues this year in my shop and did many uses, cleans glue, wipes drip edges. I have another small box of old white socks cut to small size, some still with the toes as a mitt, I would rather stain with a cotton cloth than a paper towel. I have a simple safe spot outdoors to dry them. I have a regular roll of paper towels for just whatever. Grocery store paper bags since Covid, cut them length wise and now a bench cover for glue or stain and reuse as much as you want…Free. 
4. Any clean sawdust is swept into a large bucket or bag and added to the compost bin. not with paint or worse.
5. Bulk trash day in my town happens every 3 months, its for larger items that need pickup. So I got extra shop vac hoses, small stool that just needed a bolt. 3 inch pvc that will make drill holders. This time it was a 52 by 27 in pine table top that was just on my mind to cover my workbench as a new top. My other was 20 inch wide and barely made things without them falling off. Wire shelf sets, drawers--now shelves on my shop walls. Old wash bucket I got for the heavy duty castors. Even my wife came home with a 7 ft 1 and 1/4 dowel rod and asked can I use it. Plywood panels.
6. Yard sales….yesterday was for $4. cans of poly, spray paints, powerstrip, rubber strip for cleaning sanders, sheets of sand paper, and a cutting board to go in the shop. and a plastic push stick. Another had 6in hook and loop paper in 120 and 180 grit for cheap boxes of 50. guess I am set for awhile. Watch for brushes and small parts bins that are in good shape often a good deal.
Share some more of yours.. this is just this years deals I have found.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

oldguy2 said:


> *The Cheap guy and his Workshop...how does he do it?*
> 
> Workshop tips. Wouldn't you like to share yours?
> So this is about doing mine on the cheap and not ordering because things are out there just I am old and practical and lets face it CHEAP. It's getting to grit my teeth when I see some utube and they " ordered this from …" and it was already invented by someone.
> ...


Oui-brand yogurt cups are glass and make wonderful containers for things like Acetone which many plastic cups cannot hold without melting.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *The Cheap guy and his Workshop...how does he do it?*
> 
> Workshop tips. Wouldn't you like to share yours?
> So this is about doing mine on the cheap and not ordering because things are out there just I am old and practical and lets face it CHEAP. It's getting to grit my teeth when I see some utube and they " ordered this from …" and it was already invented by someone.
> ...


I'm an unreformed container hoarder. Big use is mixing finishes, problem is that although I have literally stacks of 1qt. pudding tubs and noodle bowls, I still usually clean them out when done so I can use them again.

All the dust in the DC gets mixed into the compost. Being rural, no trash pickup. It all has to be self-hauled to a transfer station and they are picky as to what gets tossed.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *The Cheap guy and his Workshop...how does he do it?*
> 
> Workshop tips. Wouldn't you like to share yours?
> So this is about doing mine on the cheap and not ordering because things are out there just I am old and practical and lets face it CHEAP. It's getting to grit my teeth when I see some utube and they " ordered this from …" and it was already invented by someone.
> ...


Some great ideas and I use a lot of them.
Keep an eye out for 7 gal. pool buckets with screw on lids.
Folgers plastic coffee tins are great for storing parts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *The Cheap guy and his Workshop...how does he do it?*
> 
> Workshop tips. Wouldn't you like to share yours?
> So this is about doing mine on the cheap and not ordering because things are out there just I am old and practical and lets face it CHEAP. It's getting to grit my teeth when I see some utube and they " ordered this from …" and it was already invented by someone.
> ...





> Folgers plastic coffee tins are great for storing parts.
> 
> - htl


^ This, in spades. Also a good container for small parts that get evaporusted.

I also have a rather large cache of pencils… it seems that few people use or keep them these days. Easy to find, keep them sharpened, and use them in the shop all the time. Misplace one? Who cares, grab another.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *The Cheap guy and his Workshop...how does he do it?*
> 
> Workshop tips. Wouldn't you like to share yours?
> So this is about doing mine on the cheap and not ordering because things are out there just I am old and practical and lets face it CHEAP. It's getting to grit my teeth when I see some utube and they " ordered this from …" and it was already invented by someone.
> ...


Opaque containers force you to waste time opening & closing or tagging and searching.

Clear containers self inventory because you can SEE what's in 'em. Same-same for cabinets and wall storage - clear covers speed your shop.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *The Cheap guy and his Workshop...how does he do it?*
> 
> Workshop tips. Wouldn't you like to share yours?
> So this is about doing mine on the cheap and not ordering because things are out there just I am old and practical and lets face it CHEAP. It's getting to grit my teeth when I see some utube and they " ordered this from …" and it was already invented by someone.
> ...





> Some great ideas and I use a lot of them.
> Keep an eye out for 7 gal. pool buckets with screw on lids.
> Folgers plastic coffee tins are great for storing parts.
> 
> - htl


I used to have a collection of coffee cans for storage, the smaller and larger (2lb?) sizes. MadMark is 100% on the visibility issue. I recently began ditching the cans for the square plastic "peanut" containers since they fit more efficiently on the shelves, come with a secure screw-on cap, and of course are clear for viewing the contents.

Plenty sturdy for sorted bolts and other hardware plus they are dust free. Coffee cans are soooo 1970's 8^)


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Cheap Workshop ideas Part 2*

l. Silica Packs for moisture and no rust. I have had 2 basement and 3 garage shops. These are free in many clothes or box items. Save em. just put them in the tool drawer or in a nylon hose as a group. Maybe once a year if they need to be dried out, just a brief microwave time and they are good to go. I never had any rusty tools in 20 plus years in my PA shops.
2. Cardboard Patterns…rarely spent a dime or dollar. Last year in desperate times I used a cereal box. wow what great cardboard and thick. Also manila folders…often in packs and cheap..so thats a 12 by 18 when open. I saved the color ones for another purpose. if they are damaged then they are benchtop protectors. Later I transfer these to old paneling when I get any. I have my adirondack chair arm and leg patterns of 20 years with notes still on them in paneling.
3. Glue spreaders…I use any plastic free cards sent in the mail. popsicle sticks, crafts sticks. old toothbrushes, cardboard coasters. I tried to use some pvc pipe as supports for glue ups and was and was not pleased. you can decide for yourself-they were free.
4. Saw blade cleaner.. I cut an old 5 gallon bucket to 4 inch high. I use a dollar store item called Awesome. I tilt the blade with a scrap of 2×4 so just a few inches of teeth are in the liquid and even dilute the liquid. I had one pro sharpener who dunked my blades for a few days then sharpened. I had no labels at all, I was pissed. So I do mine as often as I need. An old tooth brush and old kitchen sponge usually takes off the pitch. Rinse well and dry. No Rust. 
5. Medicine Bottles 6 inch and 2. inch. I haven't got these ideas going but they must be useful.
6. Free plans….I made my own Book or Notebook of Plans I have gotten for free. Labeled and keep it at my desk. Why not along with books from the used book store and a few magazine subscriptions. Get Educated and Be Safe.
7. Keep a list of favorite woodworkers you follow to share with friends.
8. Pocket screw wood plugs…nice free jig on utube to make them with a dowel. don't buy them at the store.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Its Bulk Trash Day, So What?*

Oh my, Get up and Clean out the Shop over the last month. Good Excuse we should all do some get rid of the crap.
I certainly needed to do just that.
Now the real Joy of this is not just MY Shop but this is here in Phoenix area…at least my part…every 3 months. a few weeks of put it by the curb and then the City comes and its gone.
Now any Cheapo like me would also keep their eyes open for Trash and Treasures as you would think that might just suit your needs….better than the land fill. So in my last year and a half I have gathered for my shop or extras the folllowing parts and treasures:
8 wood drawers which became shelves and more in my shed shop. one large pine top 27 by 52 which is now a new workbench top, I always wanted to make it bigger to what I had.
...2.5 inch Shop vac hose and wands, 
wood foot stool..restained the top and a bit of wood glue, 
3-1×11x 8 ft mdf shelf boards ready for next project. 
4 inch pvc pipe that might be that drill holder for free. 
4 misc 2×4 of mixed lengths. , mdf desk and rollers that became my matching end tables, 
8 good plant pots for the wife to start her plants in the back yard. Also the cactus that she started.
My wife brought home the 8 ft curtain rod that was unfinished and asked if we could use it ,,,I was so proud of her…I made it the curtain rod over my desk. 
I missed a chance on a kitchen set because I waited and the owner knocked it apart…cabinets and all.
Regular Wood Chair in good shape…we needed one more for more guest seating.
Today I picked up a 5 ft x 12 in by 8 in shop made plywood organizer that I should be able to paint and put in the shed with its 12 compartments, so easy to carry as I walked my dog. 
small wheel barrow that I had to straighten the frame..all else was good.

This is almost as fun as yard sales but great for the scrap metal collectors. Be a little choosy and be prepared to drive over to get something and say thanks to the owner if you see them. the owner of the drawers gave me some large plywood scrap he had if I wanted it. How would he know?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Its Bulk Trash Day, So What?*
> 
> Oh my, Get up and Clean out the Shop over the last month. Good Excuse we should all do some get rid of the crap.
> I certainly needed to do just that.
> ...


Good stuff. Makes me smile. I've got to avoid that sort of thing because I almost never throw anything away - and then I regret it if I do, so I have to be careful what I pick up. We threw away a recliner a couple of months ago. It wasn't that bad - sigh - but it was narrow and tended to get stuck in recline and …. It went to the dump. The kids saw the claw take it. They were like "doesn't somebody want to sit in it?" after it had already been out in the rain a couple of days. (We have rain here sometimes.)


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*

I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water. REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all. 
Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
Rubber Velcro Sand pads….I have a Shopsmith pad I bought over 10 years ago for 5 inch hook n loop. (about $10 ) It has finger molds for the 3 middle fingers so it can be a right or left hand use. Lowes is selling one with a knob on top for gripping almost as good for comfort, and some rectangular blocks for sanding. All have a nice comfort to add to hand sanding. I have a plastic box with black sand pads, my yellow hook n loop pads, some mesh pads from Diablo that work very well and hardly wear out. Another box has my assortment sorted in order by grits, I don't have the wall space for a nice box, never had. I do buy some sand paper and belts at yard sales when cheap and either fits my sanders or the price is real good.
I think I will set some new plan for my money for the rest of the year. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*
> 
> I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water. REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all.
> Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
> ...


I love my Gripper and have never cleaned the pads….they work great.

I also like my baby bot . yes, it clogs up but so do all glue bottles. The smaller the glue bottle, the faster you get clogs.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*
> 
> I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water. REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all.
> Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
> ...


Well, if you can invent a synthetic coating that does not start to slip when it get dusty, you can make a fortune. MicroJig sells an inexpensive Gravity Heel Kit that works beautifully to eliminate slipping. You should look into it.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

oldguy2 said:


> *Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*
> 
> I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water.  REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all.
> Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
> ...


I usually make my own push blocks and stuff like that. May not be OSHA approved but saves my fingers. As for the glue I just buy the 16 Oz bottled of Titebond, don't worry about clogs just close the cap.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

oldguy2 said:


> *Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*
> 
> I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water. REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all.
> Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
> ...


I'd like to implore you not to give up on the Gripper! It really is a remarkable shop tool. Next to my Sawstop I consider it to be the 2nd safest tool in my shop. Like Redoak I have never had to clean mine. I will rub the green stuff on my shirt from time to time if see it has dust on it but that's it. You can safely rip stock as narrow as 1/4" (1/8" if you buy that leg). You push both the piece you're cutting and the offcut through the blade. Lots of benefits both safety-wise and in general. Seriously consider giving it more time.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*
> 
> I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water. REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all.
> Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
> ...


hey there again Hal

I would have to agree using glue effectively is one of the annoying aspects of woodworking.
I too never throw away my tomato sauce or honey bottles

flocking puffers, ... Glue distributors, ... Talc distributors when working with cable and conduit, and sugar dispensers in the kitchen, ... keeps the ants out well and truly.

Try not to get to dissapointed wth the quality of products these days When I was a kid I had a Boomerroo Tractor in my sand pit that toy was bullet proof I thing it even got run over one day, ...didnt miss a beat.

And if it did break my Dad just welded it back together with his PTO driven Lincon welder!

I doubt if you can even buy them these days, ... and if you can I but you cannot electric arc weld them!

So hang in there, ... solid metal dash boards have been replaced with Air bags.

The only thing that has increased in size is the cost. every thing else like quality has shrunk.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

oldguy2 said:


> *Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*
> 
> I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water. REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all.
> Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I bought the gripper and used it once. Then I put it in its permanent storage location. The municipal dump. I much prefer regular push sticks. I can make on in about 5 minutes, for free, it lasts about a year. I also had a glue bot. I don't remember what happened to it. So it must have not impressed me all that much.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Rant about Gripper and Baby Bot and Sanding pads ....*
> 
> I like my money and while cheap I like quality for what I spend. So at our move West and my new Shop I was the Woodworker Store and decided to TREAT myself to The Gripper. $59.00 After all age 67, I should be more careful and I have done a lot, its time to look like a real woodworker. Now it feels good to the hands, easy to find on the stand, BUT it does NOT STICK to the wood. What gives. Further reading, you must CLEAN the rubber, cheap alcohol is recommended or some said water. REALLY $60 safety tool you have to clean to get it to work. All the wood push sticks…I only have one that looks like any the companies provide…all mine have more handle, more block for the blade to cut into and a notch to push the board. ANOTHER little less not given item, you pay more for a little plastic block to add on to push the wood, wouldn't you think for $60 that would be included with a real nice safety tool. If you make you own, good for you, I hope you are doing well. My gripper is for sale and at half price. box and directions and all.
> Baby Bot…I ordered mine to give it a try Again with my years of experience, this should be nice for $7. So my experience is…the cap has broken in less than a year, no more red ring holding the stopper. more glue jams than other bottles I have had. And back to the $1 cheap picnic ketchup bottle or refill the original store bottle ( I buy gallons for $18 better than the smaller bottles ) NO glue jam in my cheap one dollar bottle and they were sold as 2 for $1 at the dollar store.--fyi I don't get glue freeze here in Arizona I get glue hardening if I have too large an amount out in my shop so small bottles are best, my gallon is in the house …write the date of purchase on your gallon…
> ...


I have 2 Grrippers. They are probably the most used items in my shop. Both of them have the adjustable tab on the back that hooks the end of the board. One is at least 5 years old, the other one I bought last winter when I had something go wrong on a board I was ripping (IIRC - a knot) and the resulting forces cracked the Grripper I was using. I don't rip anything on my table saw without using them.


----------

